# Serbian (BCS): Priroditelju Limskom



## Adam S.

Priroditelju Limskom - to tytuł filmu prod. Serbskiej o raftingu na rzece Lim. Autorzy przetłumaczyli to na j. ang. To the nature parent Lim. Tłumaczenie było robione z j. ang. i tłumacz nie znalazł w słowniku znaczenia. Proszę o pomoc, jak zatytułowac film w j. pol.
                                                  Природитељу лимском - это название фильма сербского производства о рафтинге на реке Лим. Авторы перевели это на английский язык To the nature parent Lim. Перевод был выполнен с английского языка и переводчик не нашел в словаре значения. Прошу помощи, как озаглавить фильм в русском языке, чтобы я потом смог перевести его на польский.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Duya

There's no such word as 'priroditelj' in Serbian; it is a word play on words 'priroda' (nature) and 'roditelj' (parent) or 'praroditelj' (ancestor). Thus, you're on your own if you can find a parallel pun in Polish and Russian. Otherwise,
You can fall back on English-like translation.


----------



## Adam S.

Hvala!
Przyrodzicowi Limu?
Природителю Лима?

1st word in dative?
2nd word — ?


----------



## Duya

2nd word is adjective (of Lim), but I'm inclined to translate everything as nominative -- 'Lim the nature-parent' or 'Lim priroditel' '. It sounds obscure even in Serbian.


----------



## Duya

...the whole title is coined to sound as a tribute to a Saint or deity. Thus the archaic feel, along the lines of 'Russkoy mati'.


----------



## Adam S.

Окей. Тогда это звательный падеж. I.e. vocative.
Przyrodzicu Limie.
Природитель Лим.


----------



## SweetCherry

Adam S. said:


> Hvala!
> Przyrodzicowi Limu?
> Природителю Лима?
> 
> 1st word in dative?
> 2nd word — ?


 
Would it be correct to say Природителю Лимскому in Russian?
Because, as Duya said, the second word is an adjectiv, and this is supposed to sound as a dedication.
Therefore, I would definitely not translate it as a nominativе/vocativе form.
Привет.


----------



## Adam S.

Привет! Так это дательный падеж?
Кому? Природителю Лимскому? Przyrodzicowi Limskiemu?


----------



## SweetCherry

Yes. 
Это дательный падеж.


----------



## Adam S.

Хвала, брате!


----------



## Duya

Is this perhaps a part of the "Kvadratura kruga" series? A 15-minute film about rafting on the Lim river was broadcasted yesterday on Serbian national TV, but I didn't see the beginning. (The second part of the same episode was about a nun monastery near Paraćin which is a home for mentally challenged women.)


----------



## SweetCherry

adam s. said:


> Хвала, брате!


Сестро.  Молим, и други пут.


----------



## Adam S.

Sorki! )) Мыслил, што вишня повинна быть женскаго пола, але в конце концов решил написать «брате». Еще раз прошу о выбачение!


----------

